# Fresh roasted coffee, gear advice, etc



## poison (May 23, 2015)

Admin approved.

I'm a nano-roaster in Los Angeles. I buy the best coffees in the world, roast them in 6lb batches or less to order, and send them out by usps priority mail.

If you have questions on brewing, gear, which machine or gender to buy, I can answer and save you a lot of time, money, and hassle. I don't sell gear, so don't think I'm trying to make a sale on that. Ask away!

For the next month, coupon code* ShadowSpear* gives you *20 percent off *all coffees.

www.westcoastroasting.com
www.facebook.com/westcoastroasting


----------



## poison (May 23, 2015)




----------



## LibraryLady (May 23, 2015)

You gets one of them thar stickars in that thar last pic with a shipment!

LL


----------



## Ooh-Rah (May 23, 2015)

Hmmm...this could turn out to be one of my favorite threads on the site...two initial questions:

What are your thoughts on french press?  I typically purchase one of Starbucks premium blends (currently I am doing Papa New Guinea) and have it ground for French Press.  Yes, I know I should be using my own burr grinder, it broke and I have not replaced yet.  Typically I use 5 tablespoons of coffee in the french press, pour in water temped to a mild simmer, stir the grounds with a wooden spoon, and steep for about 4 minutes.  Tips/thoughts/recommendations?

Question Part 2 - I've always used a glass french-press, bought a stainless steel one on Amazon, but some dill-weed wrote a review about them scraping metal bits every-time you press, so now I'm afraid to use it.  Thing was expensive, too.


----------



## x SF med (May 23, 2015)

I will personally vouch for the outstanding taste of the Colombian I ordered.... I will order more.

@Ooh-Rah - Starbucks? really? :wall:

No Comparison in the quality of roast for the beans, WCR is a much more subtle and consistent roast and bean quality.  the Colombian I got is a medium/medium light roast, for a French Press I would go with a dark/mediumdark roast to have touch more oil in the brew.


----------



## poison (May 23, 2015)

Ooh-rah, I'll respond in a bit. Having my birthday lunch with the family!

French press brewing:https://www.sweetmarias.com/brewinstr/brewinginstr.frenchpress.php

Main things are to use good fresh coffee, grind fresh, use good water at 205 or so, and steep for 3.5-4 minutes. 

I wouldn't worry about the steel on steel, plenty are made that way, and the spring isn't strong enough to cause gouging. 

As far as grinders, buy a Baratza encode. If you can't afford it, buy a hario mini mill. It's manual, but does a good job.


----------



## DA SWO (May 23, 2015)

x SF med said:


> I will personally vouch for the outstanding taste of the *Colombian* I ordered.... I will order more.
> 
> @Ooh-Rah - Starbucks? really? :wall:
> 
> No Comparison in the quality of roast for the beans, WCR is a much more subtle and consistent roast and bean quality.  the Colombian I got is a medium/medium light roast, for a French Press I would go with a dark/mediumdark roast to have touch more oil in the brew.


Glad this is a coffee thread, otherwise I'd question your use of Colombian


----------



## The Accountant (May 23, 2015)

Coffee.. Well I'm interested!


----------



## poison (May 23, 2015)

x SF med said:


> I will personally vouch for the outstanding taste of the Colombian I ordered.... I will order more.
> 
> @Ooh-Rah - Starbucks? really? :wall:
> 
> No Comparison in the quality of roast for the beans, WCR is a much more subtle and consistent roast and bean quality.  the Colombian I got is a medium/medium light roast, for a French Press I would go with a dark/mediumdark roast to have touch more oil in the brew.



Thanks. The 55 is good fOr that.


----------



## x SF med (May 24, 2015)

DA SWO said:


> Glad this is a coffee thread, otherwise I'd question your use of Colombian



I tried smoking the ground coffee beans:wall::wall:.... they didn't burn very well and kept falling out of the rolling papers...


----------



## Brill (May 24, 2015)

x SF med said:


> I tried smoking the ground coffee beans:wall::wall:.... they didn't burn very well and kept falling out of the rolling papers...




http://www.thefix.com/content/are-teens-smoking-coffee-get-high


----------



## Red Flag 1 (May 24, 2015)

x SF med said:


> I tried smoking the ground coffee beans:wall::wall:.... they didn't burn very well and kept falling out of the rolling papers...



Jeeezzzzz.....just when I thought we had your meds and air mixture dialed in so well:wall:.


----------



## SpitfireV (May 24, 2015)

Do you hipsters have moustaches and old-timey typewriters you're writing your posts on, too? And then sending it as a letter to the admin.


----------



## poison (May 24, 2015)

SpitfireV said:


> Do you hipsters have moustaches and old-timey typewriters you're writing your posts on, too? And then sending it as a letter to the admin.



Hey, James Bond brewed his coffee in a chemex.


----------



## SpitfireV (May 24, 2015)

poison said:


> Hey, James Bond brewed his coffee in a chemex.



The proto-hipster has been found! 

(I'm just taking the mickey here mate. Don't mind me).


----------



## poison (May 24, 2015)

Th proto hipster was a womanizing killer? How did it go from that to pasty vegan neckbeard lumberjacks?


----------



## amlove21 (May 24, 2015)

poison said:


> Th proto hipster was a womanizing killer? How did it go from that to pasty vegan neckbeard lumberjacks?


You, sir, just won 2 internets points. Collect your prize at the counter.


----------



## SpitfireV (May 24, 2015)

amlove21 said:


> You, sir, just won 2 internets points. Collect your prize at the counter.



Is it hair gel?


----------



## poison (May 24, 2015)

[QUOTE reV, post: 386441, member: 51"]Is it hair gel?[/QUOTE]

No, moustache oil.


----------



## medicchick (May 24, 2015)

SpitfireV said:


> Is it hair gel?


Knowing this crowd, it's a bag of dicks.


----------



## Centermass (May 25, 2015)

poison said:


> View attachment 13396



Looks like liquid gold.


----------



## poison (May 25, 2015)

It is! About to go make myself some of that now,then I gotta go qualify for my day job. I like shooting, but today...? 

 

My setup.


----------



## BloodStripe (May 25, 2015)

I'll be in LA for the month of July. Give me the location of your roasting equipment and nobody gets hurt.


----------



## poison (May 25, 2015)

Hit me up, you're welcome to come by.


----------



## Gypsy (May 26, 2015)

I haven't purchased your coffee in a long while...but I 100% vouch for it, it is fabulous!

(I have a roasting company 2 miles from me )


----------



## poison (May 26, 2015)

Thanks, Gypsy! You probably had coffee off my bbq roaster. Since then, I've upgraded to a real roaster, as the pics here show, and I'm inside, not out in the rain and wind and crap. It's even better now!

I'm roasting all orders placed before today right now, and they'll ship in the morning.


----------



## Gypsy (May 26, 2015)

I have no doubt about it!  I'll have to get some Sumatra sometime.


----------



## poison (May 26, 2015)

I updated the first post. The ShadowSpear coupon is now good on everything.


----------



## racing_kitty (May 26, 2015)

poison said:


> Thanks, Gypsy! You probably had coffee off my bbq roaster. Since then, I've upgraded to a real roaster, as the pics here show, and I'm inside, not out in the rain and wind and crap. It's even better now!
> 
> I'm roasting all orders placed before today right now, and they'll ship in the morning.



That's the best news I've heard all day.  I'm looking forward to trying it.


----------



## x SF med (May 27, 2015)

Drinking a cup right now, and enjoying it immensely.


----------



## poison (May 27, 2015)

[QUOTE="x like , post: 386678, member: 5through kMon  a cup right now, and enjoying it immensely.[/QUOTE]

Glad you like it! 

All orders placed through mon shipped!


----------



## HOLLiS (May 27, 2015)

DA SWO said:


> Glad this is a coffee thread, otherwise I'd question your use of Colombian




Maybe it would be wise to revisit that thought.   A certain lady friend of the bunny is currently tripping somewhere in Montana.  

Only big problem that I have ever had with coffee was not the quantity of coffee, but the quantity of water. 

Coffee sans water, please.


----------



## poison (May 27, 2015)

Coffeeman play time.


----------



## HOLLiS (May 27, 2015)

poison said:


> Coffeeman play time.



You have too much Effin time your hands.     You need to find the Ishah in your Ish.


----------



## poison (May 27, 2015)

[QUOTe"HOLLiS, post: 386792, member: 162"]You have too much Effin time your hands.     You need to find the Ishah in your Ish.[/QUOTE]

Nah, I have kids. ;) gotta balance it with some heavy metal.


----------



## Dame (May 27, 2015)

Hey whad'ya know!? @Teufel's kid plays with ketel bells too!


(Nice little people set btw.)


----------



## Teufel (May 27, 2015)

Dame said:


> Hey whad'ya know!? @Teufel's kid plays with ketel bells too!
> 
> 
> (Nice little people set btw.)


He thinks he does anyway!


----------



## x SF med (May 28, 2015)

poison said:


> Coffeeman play time. View attachment 13442



funny, I would have pegged you for the Lego or Lincoln log  kinda kid...  maybe a GI Joe with lifelike hair and kung-fu grip...  or My little Pony....


----------



## poison (May 28, 2015)

Oh god. One of my daughters was into my little pony, the horror.


----------



## x SF med (May 28, 2015)

poison said:


> Oh god. One of my daughters was into my little pony, the horror.



We will change your username to Brony and give you an avatar to match....  you can avoid this defamation by sending coffee to all staff members immediately and on a recurring basis for the next 12 months...  I personally go through a LOT of coffee...:wall:

Have I said welcome back to the site yet?:wall::wall:  It's just like you never left.


----------



## poison (May 28, 2015)

:lol::lol: Don't touch my avatar dammit!   The way I'm sure you all drink coffee, I'd be out of business in a week.


----------



## x SF med (May 28, 2015)

I was thinking this for a new avatar for you....



I think it fits you....  or we could give it to @Marauder06

maybe this would be better....


----------



## poison (May 28, 2015)

Broaster, broista, sure. But not that, please no. 

Any of you guy use a clever, or know what it is?


----------



## x SF med (May 29, 2015)

poison said:


> Any of you guy use a clever, or know what it is?



do you mean Cleaver. 

one of these...


because what you wrote means smart or mentally sharp...


----------



## medicchick (May 29, 2015)

x SF med said:


> do you mean Cleaver.
> 
> one of these...
> View attachment 13458
> ...


Or he meant...


How to use one.
https://www.sweetmarias.com/clevercoffeedripperpictorial.php


----------



## x SF med (May 29, 2015)

medicchick said:


> Or he meant...
> 
> View attachment 13459
> How to use one.
> https://www.sweetmarias.com/clevercoffeedripperpictorial.php



Bah...  I use a Toddy system to cold extract if I don't use the drip machine.


----------



## poison (May 29, 2015)

Yeah, that thing. :)

I'm gonna go ahead and bump the coupon up to 25% til the 15th.


----------



## medicchick (May 31, 2015)

x SF med said:


> Bah...  I use a Toddy system to cold extract if I don't use the drip machine.


Yes and you growl at people who get between you and your coffee.


----------



## x SF med (May 31, 2015)

medicchick said:


> Yes and you growl at people who get between you and your coffee.



Yeah?  Your point is?   You just restated a known fact of Trollerificness.... do not block the friggin coffee pot.


----------



## Tbone (May 31, 2015)

Are the beans roasted to order? I am going to be crucified by my brother who is a barista at a well known coffee shop in the southeast, but I venture out occasionally.


----------



## x SF med (May 31, 2015)

Tbone said:


> Are the beans roasted to order? I am going to be crucified by my brother who is a barista at a well known coffee shop in the southeast, but I venture out occasionally.



Roasted and shipped the same day...   I drink poison's coffee when I feel the need for real coffee...  Starbucks does not pass my lips.


----------



## Tbone (Jun 1, 2015)

x SF med said:


> Roasted and shipped the same day...   I drink poison's coffee when I feel the need for real coffee...  Starbucks does not pass my lips.


great...our old shop had problems with ordering beans from within state and received them late AND over-roasted. All oily and fishy smelling. That was partly due to the roast but mostly because they got it to us a week late. We never even served it. I don't drink milk so the normal cup-of-joe is my choice of beverage. I have new aeropress I need to break in



Tbone said:


> great...our old shop had problems with ordering beans from within state and received them late AND over-roasted. All oily and fishy smelling. That was partly due to the roast but mostly because they got it to us a week late. We never even served it. I don't drink milk so the normal cup-of-joe is my choice of beverage. I have new aeropress I need to break in


If you say the last sentence with a Russian accent it isn't a grammatical error....


----------



## x SF med (Jun 1, 2015)

You will not be disappointed with the quality of roasting or the quality of the beans themselves with poison.  And, yes, I have to buy from him too...  no freebies... but a nice discount.


----------



## Tbone (Jun 1, 2015)

x SF med said:


> You will not be disappointed with the quality of roasting or the quality of the beans themselves with poison.  And, yes, I have to buy from him too...  no freebies... but a nice discount.


have you ever considered a career in sales?

jk

I got some Ethiopian on the way.....just so you know, I friggin love the Ethiopian I get from the shop my brother works in. You have a pretty highstandard to live up to but I have faith.


----------



## poison (Jun 1, 2015)

I'll do my best!


----------



## x SF med (Jun 1, 2015)

Tbone said:


> have you ever considered a career in sales?
> 
> jk




Me, sales?  You need to get your meds checked, really....


----------



## poison (Jun 1, 2015)

Tbone, check your pm's.


----------



## Tbone (Jun 1, 2015)

x SF med said:


> Me, sales?  You need to get your meds checked, really....


Hey, all I know is that you seem very primed to give me the low down in a way that says, "You want this product.....no you NEED this product and if you call in the next......" 


lol don't kill me

"You'll be saying WOW after drinking poison's coffee"


----------



## Ooh-Rah (Jun 1, 2015)

@poison , would this be ethiopian yirgacheffe that you have enroute?


----------



## poison (Jun 1, 2015)

Um yeah. An even better one. Did I say I have some enroute?


----------



## x SF med (Jun 2, 2015)

poison said:


> Um yeah. An even better one. Did I say I have some enroute?



Yes you did.... I think it was in your intro post....  May be my next order...   as long as its not the beans that the goats shit out.... no poop beans for me.


----------



## poison (Jun 2, 2015)

Haha, losing my mind. I just finished a bag of yirg today, got another one on the way, and didn't recall saying a word to anyone. New one is even better.


----------



## Ooh-Rah (Jun 2, 2015)

First order of 55 placed!  Buh-bye Starbucks!

@poison , you have mail


----------



## poison (Jun 2, 2015)

I forgot to mention: I use usps priority shipping, because it's the cheapest, most reliable fast shipping around. One lb orders ship in a variable rate box, which costs $5-ish locally here, to $11.25 to the east coast. 2-6lbs costs 12.65 in a medium flat rate box, but I've kept the prices from a couple years ago, and only charge $11.35. Those are actual cost, I don't add shipping and handling charges. 

So it only costs a buck or two more to ship two lbs to the east coast. As far as locally, I can fit up to 3lbs in a small variable rate box and it's only $6-8 or so.

I'll add another option here: order 4lbs at full price, no discount codes, and get a clever dripper free. Just put clever in the notes on checkout.  Clevers retail at $22. ;)

Or just use the code!

You can check reviews here:

http://www.amazon.com/Coffee-Shrub-Clever-Dripper-C70777/dp/B00EOM5RN0


----------



## x SF med (Jun 2, 2015)

poison said:


> I'll add another option here: order 4lbs at full price, no discount codes, and get a clever dripper free. Just put clever in the notes on checkout.  Clevers retail at $22. ;)
> 
> Or just use the code!
> 
> ...


 I remember as a kid... I had some Swiss-French friends.... the Melita Turkish coffee dripper...  isn't this essentially the same thing?


----------



## poison (Jun 2, 2015)

Similar, but vastly improved. Melitta drippers flaw is that water immediately runs through, so extraction is short. The Clever uses the same concept, but turns it into a full immersion brewer. It's like a French Press, without the sediment. Absolutely awesome brew method, super-easy, quick and painless cleanup.


----------



## LibraryLady (Jun 3, 2015)

poison said:


> Similar, but vastly improved. Melitta drippers flaw is that water immediately runs through, so extraction is short. The Clever uses the same concept, but turns it into a full immersion brewer. It's like a French Press, without the sediment. Absolutely awesome brew method, super-easy, quick and painless cleanup.


Great.  Another method for him to make coffee...    :wall:

LL


----------



## poison (Jun 3, 2015)

I'm here to enable...


----------



## LibraryLady (Jun 3, 2015)

poison said:


> I'm here to enable...


Hate just to keep your coffee warm.  

LL


----------



## x SF med (Jun 3, 2015)

LibraryLady said:


> Hate just to keep your coffee warm.
> 
> LL



She doesn't drink coffee, she drinks tea....  I think she's a damn Commonwealther in disguise, or a Naht-zee, or a Commie or something....  coffee is the drink of the gods!!!


----------



## poison (Jun 3, 2015)

New Ethiopia is up! http://www.westcoastroasting.com/ethiopia-yirgacheffe-baraka-buna/ Clevers should be here too, so order 4lbs at full price if you want one.


----------



## SpitfireV (Jun 4, 2015)

x SF med said:


> She doesn't drink coffee, she drinks tea....  I think she's a damn Commonwealther in disguise, or a Naht-zee, or a Commie or something....  coffee is the drink of the gods!!!



She has class and sophistication, obviously.


----------



## x SF med (Jun 4, 2015)

SpitfireV said:


> She has class and sophistication, obviously.



Um, dude.... she married me, so you do realize how oxymoronic your post is, right?


----------



## poison (Jun 4, 2015)

http://www.westcoastroasting.com/roastmasters-choice/

Howdy.


----------



## x SF med (Jun 4, 2015)

Dammit.... I spent my allowance on minion tic-tacs.


----------



## SpitfireV (Jun 5, 2015)

x SF med said:


> Um, dude.... she married me, so you do realize how oxymoronic your post is, right?



I did weigh that up in my judgement but I came to the conclusion that everyone has something they're ashamed of. ;)


----------



## The Accountant (Jun 5, 2015)

Shit, I considered myself a "real coffee drinker" simply because I drink it black. Safe to say my coffee indulgence has been subpar after exploring this thread..


----------



## medicchick (Jun 6, 2015)

x SF med said:


> She doesn't drink coffee, she drinks tea....  I think she's a damn Commonwealther in disguise, or a Naht-zee, or a Commie or something....  coffee is the drink of the gods!!!


She's just leaving more coffee for you.  There is nothing wrong with tea and all it's many flavors.  The problem is when you are on a tea buying profile until you clear some out.


----------



## poison (Jun 6, 2015)

K9Quest, I'm here to save you. Time to up your game!


----------



## Polar Bear (Jun 6, 2015)

Tell me you can make this and we will talk.
Copenhagen Blend 
  2/3 lb. Colombian, 1/3 lb. French Roast


----------



## poison (Jun 6, 2015)

Well, I don't do French roast, because it's burnt, and 1lb is my minimum. I can dark roast some Blend 55 for you, I think it would make you happy!


----------



## Red-Dot (Jun 7, 2015)

poison said:


> Admin approved.
> 
> I'm a nano-roaster in Los Angeles. I buy the best coffees in the world, roast them in 6lb batches or less to order, and send them out by usps priority mail.
> 
> ...



Give me you opinion on some GOOD electric percolators. I like my Java full tilt.


----------



## poison (Jun 7, 2015)

I'll be totally honest percolators are one of the brew methods I have almost no experience with. I know Faberware makes the classic one.


----------



## x SF med (Jun 7, 2015)

poison said:


> Well, I don't do French roast, because it's burnt, and 1lb is my minimum. I can dark roast some Blend 55 for you, I think it would make you happy!



Please enlighten us on the levels of roasting....  from what I know, dark roasting is actually a shorter roast than medium or light, it has to do with the evaporation of oils from the beans, is this correct?


----------



## poison (Jun 8, 2015)

Darker roasts can be from increased roast time, or roast temp. I can do a shorter darker roast (which can mean there isn't enough time in the development phases), and I could also do a much longer light roast (which can result in baking, very undesirable). In general, a dark roast will be longer than a light roast of the same coffee. Dark roasts generally bring out the oils in the coffee, the darker you go, the more oily they will look, with a French roast looking almost wet.

Roast levels are usually described, in order of lightest to darkest: city, city+, full city, full city+, Vienna, French (or some variation thereof). There are two major markers in roasting, 1st crack and 2nd crack. First crack would correspond to a cinnamon or city roast, inedible at the start of first crack but becoming edible toward the end (even if it's going to be way bright and sour), then there's a lull before 2nd crack starts, which would be a full city+, and french is way deep into 2nd crack, or after. If you see a french roast in progress, and smell it, you'll understand why I avoid it: it's burnt, just billowing smoke and acrid notes. Most of my roasts are between the tail end of first (for a good Ethiopia, lets say), to the start of 2nd (for the Blend 55). But I can play all kinds of games with temps, times, and airflow (using more or less conductive or convective heat), and heavily manipulate the outcome.


----------



## x SF med (Jun 8, 2015)

@poison, thanks for the info....  I'm thinking just a shade darker on the Colombian next time...  a city++... rather than the city


----------



## poison (Jun 9, 2015)

Why do you say that? What did you experience?


----------



## x SF med (Jun 9, 2015)

poison said:


> Why do you say that? What did you experience?



It' great, just looking for a bit more body and a slight mellowing of the citrus tones with an uplift of the earthiness.  If that makes sense to you.


----------



## poison (Jun 9, 2015)

Gotcha. I can do that.


----------



## x SF med (Jun 9, 2015)

poison said:


> Gotcha. I can do that.



I actually love it, but it's just a bit too bright...  bringing up the earthiness will take the brightness into a hint of sweetness while leaving the bright finish.  We'll get to perfect Troll roast if we discuss it a little more.

It's not like I know what I am looking for or anything.:wall::wall::wall:


----------



## poison (Jun 9, 2015)

How are you brewing, and what's the water temp?


----------



## x SF med (Jun 9, 2015)

poison said:


> How are you brewing, and what's the water temp?



Drip, espresso/Turkish grind. double filtered (unbleached bamboo inside gold) about 200*-203* at last check...  not my good coffee pot, due to current living situation (and the fact single cup brewing is not an option for me, I drink at least a pot of coffee a day due to my schedule and since it's mostly at night, a tea pot whistling is out of the question)


----------



## poison (Jun 12, 2015)

Try 205, then 208, if you have the chance to brew a cup by itself. In general, heat tones down the acidity (flavor), cooler temps promote it. 

I just got back from 3 days chaperoning my daughters school camping trip, good fun. New coffee was here waiting for me:

http://www.westcoastroasting.com/java-gunung-wayang/







I really need to rethink my coffee names, that's so much more descriptive!


----------



## x SF med (Jun 13, 2015)

poison said:


> I really need to rethink my coffee names, that's so much more descriptive!



OMG, they Roasted Mork and made coffee out of him!!!!


----------



## Brill (Jun 14, 2015)

x SF med said:


> OMG, they Roasted Mork and made coffee out of him!!!!



The 80's want their comedy back. Nanu nanu.


----------



## LibraryLady (Jun 14, 2015)

lindy said:


> The 80's want their comedy back. Nanu nanu.



Try Antenna TV...

LL


----------



## poison (Jun 15, 2015)

So I said I'd leave the discount at 25% through today. It hasn't been used that much, so how about another 2 weeks to give more folks time to try it? :)


----------



## racing_kitty (Jun 15, 2015)

I'm quite happy with the Colombian.  I brew it strong for the initial pot of coffee to get me out of bed, and it definitely does the job.  The Java has a delicious, mellow flavor that makes it good for mid-day consumption.  

Also, the customer service is flippin' awesome.  My first order got hung up at the USPS processing center in Tampa for some reason, and @poison had a replacement order roasted and shipped the very next day.  For those of you who are so inclined, the product is well worth your time.  I'd suggest taking advantage of the discount while he's still offering it.  You won't be disappointed.


----------



## x SF med (Jun 15, 2015)

I wish I could like and agree with @racing_kitty 's post


----------



## Salt USMC (Jun 16, 2015)

I put in an order for the Blend 55 yesterday.  It better not disappoint!


----------



## x SF med (Jun 16, 2015)

Deathy McDeath said:


> I put in an order for the Blend 55 yesterday.  It better not disappoint!



If any of poison's coffees disappoint, you need new tastebuds.


----------



## poison (Jun 16, 2015)

Deathy McDeath said:


> I put in an order for the Blend 55 yesterday.  It better not disappoint!



Just roasted it now, wife will ship in the morning!

All good, Deathy? 

About to roast now...


----------



## Salt USMC (Jun 20, 2015)

Yep!  Got it yesterday


----------



## poison (Jun 20, 2015)

Well enjoy! Hope you love it!


----------



## Ooh-Rah (Jun 23, 2015)

French Pressed Batch 55 this morning!  Damn that is good coffee!! 
The best tip I've picked up off this thread so far is to stir in the ground beans before steeping (I use a wooden spoon) and to not use the press as a coffee pot.  I transfer it to a small thermos now.

Will be placing an order for yirgacheffe later this week!


----------



## poison (Jun 23, 2015)

Excellent! It's pretty interesting that the 55 is such a hit. Glad you're enjoying it!

I'm sitting here at work, my 4th 14hr shift at the school this week. I was supposed to meet with a guy for coffee related business today, but got called in, and it's really irritating. So I'm punching digits into Enloop's business plan outline, and realizing this intermediate step is not what I want to do. So while I feel like I wasted a bunch of time, I supposed it's been a smashing success.  

Fuck this security shit.


----------



## Six-Two (Jun 29, 2015)

@poison I'm in LA - do you supply any coffee shops around us? I'd love to try it, but the notion of putting it into my Mr. Coffee sounds a bit like paying a $2,500-a-night call girl to give you a back rub. Also, my buddy is the chef over at Chimney Coffee so if I can help plug it in any way, gimme a shout. Thanks for the SS Discounts, congrats on your coffee's reception so far!


----------



## poison (Jun 29, 2015)

So far, Sinners and Saints in Venice is serving my stuff. She's a KICK ASS baker, really good stuff.  I'm working on a couple more, but it's slow going, even if they love it. Don't be afraid to brew in your Mr Coffee! IT'll taste a lot better than whatever you use now. And sure, I'd love to send/deliver samples to your friend!


----------



## TLDR20 (Jun 29, 2015)

I cannot believe I have not posted in this thread. I am currently on the cold brew train. Doing it everyday. Love it. Coffee varies, but is normally fresh and from Whole Foods.


----------



## poison (Jun 29, 2015)

Awesome! How do you brew you cold brew? And never too late to jump in here, though the 25% off will be ending tomorrow...


----------



## Ooh-Rah (Jun 29, 2015)

poison said:


> Awesome! How do you brew you cold brew? And never too late to jump in here, though the 25% off will be ending tomorrow...



Any of the yirgacheffe left?  I wanted to take advantage of the 25% deal (shadowspear, yes?) but do not see it as available on your site.


----------



## poison (Jun 29, 2015)

I just took it down, but if you want some, I'll put it up and leave it up tonight for you. I'll be roasting in a couple hours after my shift, here. 

EDIT: It's back, post up if you order, I don't want orders I can't fill. Only got a lb or two left.


----------



## Ooh-Rah (Jun 29, 2015)

@poison I'm in for a pound.  Getting an error saying "ShadowSpear" expired June 15th.


----------



## poison (Jun 29, 2015)

OK, fixed it. I reset it before, just must not have clicked 'save' or something. I'll extend it to the 4th, in apology!


----------



## Ooh-Rah (Jun 29, 2015)

Thanks @poison , got my pound of yirgacheffe ordered with the 25% off coupon!


----------



## poison (Jun 29, 2015)

Excellent, sorry for the issue! It'll roast tonight, and ship tomorrow!


----------



## TLDR20 (Jun 30, 2015)

poison said:


> Awesome! How do you brew you cold brew? And never too late to jump in here, though the 25% off will be ending tomorrow...



I place 4-5 scoops into a French press fill with cold water,and let it set for 24 hours, press and pour.


----------



## Ooh-Rah (Jun 30, 2015)

@TLDR20 - do you refrigerate while steeping?


----------



## TLDR20 (Jun 30, 2015)

Ooh-Rah said:


> @TLDR20 - do you refrigerate while steeping?



Yeah so I makenitnin the morning and it sits on the counter top all day, then before I go to sleep I put it in the fridge, I wake up and it is nice and cold.


----------



## poison (Jun 30, 2015)

Nice. People get crazy with special cold brewers, but that's the easiest way.


----------



## poison (Jul 1, 2015)

I put a new Brazil up, still need to finalize the roast, but it's super sweet, mellow, and fruity.


----------



## Tbone (Jul 2, 2015)

poison said:


> I put a new Brazil up, still need to finalize the roast, but it's super sweet, mellow, and fruity.


I just ordered the 55 didn't even see the 56.....but hey I'm always down with supporting a good cause. Oh and by the way the Ethiopian was the bomb diggity.


----------



## poison (Jul 2, 2015)

FYI, the two are unrelated, it's just coincidence they new one has that numeric designation. Glad you liked the ethiopia!


----------



## Ooh-Rah (Jul 2, 2015)

@poison - My yirgacheffe arrived, French Pressed it this  morning - hands down winner of best coffee I've had in a LONG time!!!


----------



## Dienekes (Jul 2, 2015)

@poison, I'm having issue pulling up your page in your sig line. It may be just my computer but I tried other's sig lines and it worked. Figured it might help


----------



## Ooh-Rah (Jul 2, 2015)

jroberts1187 said:


> @poison, I'm having issue pulling up your page in your sig line. It may be just my computer but I tried other's sig lines and it worked. Figured it might help


Same here -


----------



## racing_kitty (Jul 2, 2015)

I tried the link in the sig line, as well as typing it in my browser.  I do believe your page has up and crashed on you, @poison.


----------



## poison (Jul 3, 2015)

WTF? I missed an email from bigcommerce, they changed the IP address for the store and require me to change name servers. In other words, stuff i suck at. Thanks for the heads up, I'm on it.

Back up. Whew!



Ooh-Rah said:


> @poison - My yirgacheffe arrived, French Pressed it this  morning - hands down winner of best coffee I've had in a LONG time!!!



Thank you, sir!


----------



## x SF med (Jul 3, 2015)

poison said:


> Back up. Whew!



So, the coffee guy broke the internetz...  nice.


----------



## poison (Jul 3, 2015)

That's what I'm good at.


----------



## Tbone (Jul 3, 2015)

poison said:


> FYI, the two are unrelated, it's just coincidence they new one has that numeric designation. Glad you liked the ethiopia!


I guess I was just relating the fact that blend 55 was primarily Brazilian and 56 was Brazilian.


----------



## poison (Jul 3, 2015)

At some point the 56 will become the base for the 55, but I'm still finishing off the previous Brazil for that.


----------



## Ooh-Rah (Jul 4, 2015)

So there I am, walking thru the Home Depot plumbing department, when I am stopped by an associate - she was not interested in my plumbing woes, all she wanted to know was what kind of coffee was I drinking that was making such a fine aroma out of my travel mug -  @poison  , I want my cut when Judy from Home Depot places her order of yirgacheffe ! (I gave her your website)


----------



## x SF med (Jul 5, 2015)

Ooh-Rah said:


> So there I am, walking thru the Home Depot plumbing department, when I am stopped by an associate - she was not interested in my plumbing woes, all she wanted to know was what kind of coffee was I drinking that was making such a fine aroma out of my travel mug -  [B][U][I]@Barbarian[/I][/U][/B] , I want my cut when Judy from Home Depot places her order of yirgacheffe ! (I gave her your website)



You are going to wait....  I've never gotten my cut from all the shilling I did for the coffee man...


ETA-  Brother, your immortal Jarhead is showing....  Barbarian is knives, POISON is coffee:wall::wall::wall::blkeye:


----------



## poison (Jul 5, 2015)

Ooh-Rah said:


> So there I am, walking thru the Home Depot plumbing department, when I am stopped by an associate - she was not interested in my plumbing woes, all she wanted to know was what kind of coffee was I drinking that was making such a fine aroma out of my travel mug -  @Barbarian , I want my cut when Judy from Home Depot places her order of yirgacheffe ! (I gave her your website)



Haha, that's awesome! I'm always surprised anyone gets their coffee, the postal workers here always get dreamy eyed when I walk up. 'is that coffee? Omg...' 

Thanks for passing the word! Much appreciated!

New Yirg should go up today, code is 20% now.


----------



## Ooh-Rah (Jul 8, 2015)

poison said:


> New Yirg should go up today, code is 20% now.



Guys, I cannot overstate how good this coffee is - amazing.


----------



## poison (Jul 8, 2015)

The new incoming Yirg should be even better.


----------



## x SF med (Jul 8, 2015)

poison said:


> The new incoming Yirg should be even better.



Just by coming back here your sales have probably increased by 10%....  not that we're caffeine junkies or coffee snobs or anything...:wall:


----------



## poison (Jul 8, 2015)

I was operating out of my garage until last Dec, when I leased my first space ever. The decision was kind of forced upon me, so I had to take a loan for 3 months rent up front, and I need to now make x amount to break even. I've only made rent 3 out of 6 months this year. I've been going around to cafe's and brewing coffee/handing out samples, but it's slow going. One guy has a cafe I really love, and I've brought my gear in and brewed coffee for him three time, tweaking it each time, coming back again. I pulled shots for him for a half hour today, still not what he wants (which I only understood correctly today, I think). If I can create the blend he wants, it'll double my monthly output.

Every bit helps, I really appreciate the business.


----------



## BloodStripe (Jul 8, 2015)

Would love to wake up with this view while drinking a good cup of joe.


----------



## poison (Jul 8, 2015)

LA? Why?


----------



## Viper1 (Jul 8, 2015)

So I just pulled a coffee grinder out of my Dad's house during the move.  A Cuisinart Grinder Central. We also have a French press.  @LadyViper is the coffee snob between the two of us.  We like strong coffee, so what do you recommend @poison?


----------



## poison (Jul 8, 2015)

Sounds like you'e set! Blend 55 would probably hit you right. :)


----------



## Viper1 (Jul 8, 2015)

poison said:


> Sounds like you'e set! Blend 55 would probably hit you right. :)





x SF med said:


> Just by coming back here your sales have probably increased by 10%....  not that we're caffeine junkies or coffee snobs or anything...:wall:



@x SF med you are so right my friend.

@poison Blend 55 ordered!


----------



## poison (Jul 8, 2015)

Thanks! It'll go out before the weekend!


----------



## BloodStripe (Jul 8, 2015)

poison said:


> LA? Why?



Lol wasn't much of a choice. The Navy said go, so I went. I had a few days to kill over the weekend so I went for a little walk through Griffith Park. Other than traffic I enjoyed being up in the hills. Luckily everyone was heading to the observatory so the trail I was in was rather empty. Great views all around from some of the goat trails that are even less traveled.


----------



## poison (Jul 9, 2015)

That's about as good as it gets in LA, haha. Spend much more time here and it gets tedious. Can you believe people have to be rescued from Griffith on a regular basis?

http://www.westcoastroasting.com/ethiopia-gera-jimma-yukro-coop/

Roasted and shipped!


----------



## Dienekes (Jul 10, 2015)

Just made me a cup of that Blend 55. That was my first time to grind beans, and I don't think I used quite enough, but I loved the roast. It is fairly, for lack of a better word, complex and has a smooth finish. Definitely, a great cup of coffee!


----------



## Ooh-Rah (Jul 10, 2015)

@jroberts1187 

Measurements still work about the same. About 5 table spoons of whole bean for French press (ground course). 

About a table spoon per cup (find your ideal grind) if you are doin drip brew.


----------



## Dienekes (Jul 10, 2015)

I used the French Press, but only used slightly less than 3 full tablespoons per about 2.5 cups(like 20 oz or so) because I have a large mug so I just say a cup. Thanks for the measurements. I'll be adjusting accordingly. What about water temp? I really don't know what it's called, but we have an office water cooler that has a heated side that gets pretty hot. Is that hot enough to get the most out of the brew? I saw where everyone said right below boiling, but I've never checked water temp as I normally just use the good ole Black and Decker.


----------



## Ooh-Rah (Jul 10, 2015)

Re: Water Temp
198 - 203 is official.  When I french press I bring my water to a boil, remove from burner 30 seconds, and then pour into my french press.

One of the problems with "most" (not all) less expensive drip brews is that they cannot get high enough in water temp to brew good coffee.


----------



## x SF med (Jul 11, 2015)

Ooh-Rah said:


> One of the problems with "most" (not all) less expensive drip brews is that they cannot get high enough in water temp to brew good coffee.



I use a Cuisinart Drip Brewer, I've checked the water temp, it's right around 200 degrees and makes a very good pot of coffee as long as the grind is Melitta/Bustello fine, not quite espresso/cappuccino fine, but close.  That helps clog the paper filter so you get a good stand time. the biggest trick is using a spin style grinder without over heating the ground beans and changing the roast.


----------



## Viper1 (Jul 11, 2015)

Blend 55 arrived today.  Ground, french pressed...delicious!


----------



## poison (Jul 11, 2015)

Hey hey! Thank you, glad you like it!


----------



## x SF med (Jul 12, 2015)

poison said:


> Hey hey! Thank you, glad you like it!




We all think your coffee sucks, and want our money back, or free coffee for the next month.:wall::wall: 

Which reminds me, I may have to try the new Ethiopian.


----------



## poison (Jul 20, 2015)

Free coffee for all, huh? When I make the big time, it's a deal.

Roasting after this crappy night shift ends!


----------



## Viper1 (Jul 22, 2015)

I am now spoiled by your blends and the French Press.  I can't stand to drink coffee from the Keurig anymore.  I'm not at the point of waking up earlier to make a press, but I'm about there.


----------



## poison (Jul 22, 2015)

http://www.amazon.com/gp/aw/d/B0013...ter+boiler&dpPl=1&dpID=41w4WwaUNyL&ref=plSrch

Problem solved. 


Oh, and 'Mwaahaaaaaa!'.


----------



## Ooh-Rah (Jul 22, 2015)

Damn it @poison !  And curse you Amazon and your "1 Click" purchase!


----------



## x SF med (Jul 22, 2015)

poison said:


> http://www.amazon.com/gp/aw/d/B0013...ter+boiler&dpPl=1&dpID=41w4WwaUNyL&ref=plSrch
> 
> Problem solved.
> 
> ...



We should ban you....
You are costing all of us money, bastige.


----------



## medicchick (Jul 23, 2015)

I love my electric kettle.  It boils water quicker and is quieter.  I plan on getting one like that in the future, I just have a basic fill and plug in one.


----------



## poison (Jul 23, 2015)

Ooh-Rah said:


> Damn it @poison !  And curse you Amazon and your "1 Click" purchase!



I know. When you crawl out of bed 5 minutes later, and have your FP brewing 30 seconds later, remember who brought you to that place. 



x SF med said:


> We should ban you....
> You are costing all of us money, bastige.



The wallet-draining presence of poison vs kick ass coffee and gadgets. Hmmm.....



medicchick said:


> I love my electric kettle.  It boils water quicker and is quieter.  I plan on getting one like that in the future, I just have a basic fill and plug in one.



Electric kettles are great, but you should still use a thermometer to check pour temp. The water urns, like the one linked above, generally have 3 temp set points. Something between 200-208 is ideal for brewing (you'll lose a few degrees when you pour it over). I have two 1 gallon models I used at the farmers market booth back when I did that. They're badass, especially if you drink single cups throughout the day.


----------



## x SF med (Jul 23, 2015)

poison said:


> The wallet-draining presence of poison vs kick ass coffee and gadgets. Hmmm.....



I hate you.  Really.  I mean it.

Oh, by the way....  the name Kick Ass Coffee is taken, by a Canadian company nonetheless - Kicking Horse Coffee


----------



## poison (Jul 23, 2015)

This is deserving of its own post, so grab your wallet and a chair, and bear with me:

Gimmie A Pour Over Coffee, Please

This is cream of the crop stuff. The variable temp electric kettle kicks ass, with adjustable temp from 140-212 in 1 degree increments:

Bonavita 1.7L Variable Temp Kettle - $49.99 + $5 standard shipping

If you want a drip machine, these are top tier, SCAA approved, tip of the spear drip machines at good prices:

Bonavita 8-cup Stainless Steel Carafe - $139.99 + $5 standard shipping

Bonavita 5-cup Stainless Steel Carafe - $89.99 + $5 standard shipping

Bonavita makes GREAT stuff. If you need it, buy it, you won't regret it, and ask me if you have questions. I'm gonna go hide from your wives and accountants now.









x SF med said:


> Canadian



Is that supposed to be scary?


----------



## x SF med (Jul 23, 2015)

poison said:


> Is that supposed to be scary?




No, polite, eh?


----------



## poison (Jul 23, 2015)

I'm sure there are other kick ass coffees around. I think there's one in CA. There's a West Coast Coffee company here in socal. Too bad, I had it first, i'll deal with em if they start getting in my way.

You ever hear about Double Shot Coffee in CO? Starbucks tried really hard to sue them out of business (and that's a LOT of weight), but they won, and profited off all the publicity.


----------



## x SF med (Jul 23, 2015)

Bad Ass coffee out of HI, has some really good stuff, but it's mostly Kona and Kona Blends so it can get spendy really fast.  ther is one around the corner from me here in the hinterlands actually....


----------



## poison (Jul 23, 2015)

I have mixed feelings about Kona. I usually have Kona around Christmastime, because people enjoy it for gifting purposes. The stuff I get is organic, grown by a husband and wife on 5 acres, they do everything themselves. But I sell it for $35-40/lb, which is cheap for Kona of this caliber, but expensive, when you could buy the #1 or #2 coffee from any central or south american country for less. 

Speaking of which, there's a very unusual coffee varietal called Gesha. It's Ethiopian, grown in Latin America, and a certain Panama Gesha could be called the best coffee in the world (as subjective as that is). It gets rave reviews, and goes for $300/lb or so. Gesha is grown in a few other places, like Guatemala, and I can get my hands on a Guatemala Gesha that's simply FANTASTIC, and it's around $40/lb. If enough of you are interested in trying something like this, I could make it happen, but it would have to be a preorder situation. It costs more green than any of my current coffees roasted. ;)

Tasting notes on it are: Intense florals, jasmine, orange blossom, kaffir lime, Assam tea, honey, juicy body, clean finish. Much, much more is revealed in the cooling cup - tropical fruit flavors, punchy top notes, and various herbal and black tea flavors. This Gesha has surprisingly juicy body, and finishes beautifully with notes of Assam tea and even a light dusting of cocoa powder in roasts beyond City+.


----------



## policemedic (Jul 23, 2015)

poison said:


> I have mixed feelings about Kona. I usually have Kona around Christmastime, because people enjoy it for gifting purposes. The stuff I get is organic, grown by a husband and wife on 5 acres, they do everything themselves. But I sell it for $35-40/lb, which is cheap for Kona of this caliber, but expensive, when you could buy the #1 or #2 coffee from any central or south american country for less.
> 
> Speaking of which, there's a very unusual coffee varietal called Gesha. It's Ethiopian, grown in Latin America, and a certain Panama Gesha could be called the best coffee in the world (as subjective as that is). It gets rave reviews, and goes for $300/lb or so. Gesha is grown in a few other places, like Guatemala, and I can get my hands on a Guatemala Gesha that's simply FANTASTIC, and it's around $40/lb. If enough of you are interested in trying something like this, I could make it happen, but it would have to be a preorder situation. It costs more green than any of my current coffees roasted. ;)
> 
> Tasting notes on it are: Intense florals, jasmine, orange blossom, kaffir lime, Assam tea, honey, juicy body, clean finish. Much, much more is revealed in the cooling cup - tropical fruit flavors, punchy top notes, and various herbal and black tea flavors. This Gesha has surprisingly juicy body, and finishes beautifully with notes of Assam tea and even a light dusting of cocoa powder in roasts beyond City+.



I'd go for a preorder on that if anyone wants to join in.


----------



## racing_kitty (Jul 23, 2015)

policemedic said:


> I'd go for a preorder on that if anyone wants to join in.


I'm down.


----------



## Ooh-Rah (Jul 23, 2015)

poison said:


> There's a West Coast Coffee company here in socal. Too bad, I had it first, i'll deal with em if they start getting in my way.


If there is anything I learned from paper I wrote on McDonald's, don't wait too long.  Your knowing about their existence, and accepting it for now, gives them leverage in a fight.


----------



## BloodStripe (Jul 23, 2015)

Found my new favorite brew... Hammerland by El Segundo Brewery. Amazing!!!!


----------



## BloodStripe (Jul 23, 2015)

I should be studying for a test....View attachment 13732


----------



## poison (Jul 24, 2015)

NavyBuyer said:


> Found my new favorite brew... Hammerland by El Segundo Brewery. Amazing!!!!



Huh, I've actually never tried any of their beer. Guess I will now! BTW, Trader JOe's has GReen Flash West Coast IPA for $7.99/4 pack. That's a steal! Like sipping a pine forest....

Well, I sold my old bbq roaster yesterday, the one I used for the first 9 years.  It went to a long time customer, so it's in the family, at least.


----------



## policemedic (Jul 25, 2015)

Java Gunung Wayang.  Fuck yeah.  Awesome stuff.


----------



## poison (Jul 25, 2015)

Right? I love it. It's foresty, like pine and redwood notes. It's almost gone, only 2-3lbs left, so I have to pick up something else.

New Costa Rica on the way! "The dry fragrance shows spiced fruit and with brooding dark-sugar sweetness, our City and Full City roasts smelling so attractive. The wet aroma smells fruit-forward, berry jams and fruited syrups, a resonant maple-sugar sweetness on the break. "


----------



## x SF med (Jul 27, 2015)

poison said:


> New Costa Rica on the way! "The dry fragrance shows spiced fruit and with brooding dark-sugar sweetness, our City and Full City roasts smelling so attractive. The wet aroma smells fruit-forward, berry jams and fruited syrups, a resonant maple-sugar sweetness on the break. "



Is it the Tarrazu?   I may have to break down if it is....


----------



## poison (Jul 27, 2015)

I haven't cupped them side by side , but it's probably better.

I just added a new coffee which arrived today! ...mulling spice, stewed fruit, and sorghum is stunning, and it impresses no less in the cup, where the fruit notes are accentuated, with dark berry preserves, fruit syrup, and maple notes...


----------



## Ooh-Rah (Jul 31, 2015)

@poison -

Looking for something new to order -

Prefer darker roasts
Dark Chocolate notes
Peanuts

HATE anything Sumatra (They all taste like stale grass)


----------



## poison (Aug 1, 2015)

Hmm, I just took the Brazil down, but I have plenty. When roasted darker, it fits the bill. The Costa Rica I just got might as well, it gets very chocolatey as the roast progresses.


----------



## Ooh-Rah (Aug 1, 2015)

I am a big fan of Costa Rica - but not as familiar with the Brazil - 
Up for the Brazil if you can roast a little darker?  Otherwise just give a head's up when Costa Rica is ready.

@poison - Coffee Geek question of the morning - is there a difference between a CBC and tablespoon?  Being a former "chain coffee" district manager I still have a lot of my old toys remaining - was going thru a cupping kit last night and found a CBC measuring spoon that we used to use for french pressing.  

Is it:

5 CBC whole bean or 5 table spoons ground for french press?


----------



## poison (Aug 3, 2015)

Ooh-Rah said:


> @poison - Coffee Geek question of the morning - is there a difference between a CBC and tablespoon?  Being a former "chain coffee" district manager I still have a lot of my old toys remaining - was going thru a cupping kit last night and found a CBC measuring spoon that we used to use for french pressing.
> 
> Is it:
> 
> 5 CBC whole bean or 5 table spoons ground for french press?



You got me there: I don't know what a CBC spoon is. Measuring tablespoons and eating tablespoons are completely different, of course. In general, it doesn't matter what spoon you use, just be sure you use the same spoon, and adjust to taste.



Ooh-Rah said:


> I am a big fan of Costa Rica - but not as familiar with the Brazil -
> Up for the Brazil if you can roast a little darker?  Otherwise just give a head's up when Costa Rica is ready.



Costa Rica is ready to go!

Costa Rica Chirripo Finca Jose

The Costa Rica is BADASS. As drip, it's all sweet, tangy blackberries. I just started adding it to my espresso blend, and the blackberry notes come through big, like blackberry preserves.






I'm waiting for this, freaking awesome concept.

Dude. 

West Coast Roasting Hand-Roasted-to-Order Coffee

DUDE. This is huge for me!

New Tanzania is up!

Tanzania Kanji Lalji Farm Peaberry

Brown sugar through and through, with baked stone-fruit notes, pie spice, and even sweet black tea and mild citrus notes. It's heavy bodied, which when coupled with the stewed fruit notes, brings canned fruit syrup to mind.

Cupping my first production roast of the Tanz. Full of caramelized sugar notes, it's really sweet, nice peach notes, some citrus top end, but some good dark chocolate notes at this medium roast level as well. The body is thick. This is killer for French Press!

Don't forget, the coupon is 25% off for a bit!

Donation from Blend 55 proceeds made to the Mercy Centre!

- Mercy Centre


----------



## Ooh-Rah (Aug 30, 2015)

poison said:


> New Tanzania is up!
> 
> Tanzania Kanji Lalji Farm Peaberry
> 
> Brown sugar through and through, with baked stone-fruit notes, pie spice, and even sweet black tea and mild citrus notes. It's heavy bodied, which when coupled with the stewed fruit notes, brings canned fruit syrup to mind.



This is good news!  Peaberry is a very special bean (about 5% of beans become Peaberry's) and offer a more evenly roasted bean because of their shape.

Placing my order now.


----------



## poison (Aug 30, 2015)

Thanks, roasting right now! You'll love this stuff, it's SO good. Awesome as french press.

Roasting now, shipping tomorrow!


----------



## Ooh-Rah (Sep 1, 2015)

poison said:


> New Tanzania is up!
> 
> Tanzania Kanji Lalji Farm Peaberry
> 
> Brown sugar through and through, with baked stone-fruit notes, pie spice, and even sweet black tea and mild citrus notes. It's heavy bodied, which when coupled with the stewed fruit notes, brings canned fruit syrup to mind.



Guys, seriously.   If you have been waiting to try a great coffee from @poison , you will not go wrong with a Peaberry - very rare bean.


----------



## poison (Sep 1, 2015)

It sure is! And this one is mouthwateringly good, seriously full bodied and balanced, very sweet!

It's also almost gone, people have been ordering 4-5lbs at a time. I'm trying to scrape some cash together to buy another bag.


----------



## Brill (Sep 4, 2015)

I'm in!  Can't wait!!!


----------



## poison (Sep 4, 2015)

Thanks lindy! I'll be shipping after the holiday weekend so it doesn't sit in transit getting stale!

Coffee roasted this evening, shipping in the morning! More Tanzania on the way, and a new Sumatra Mutu Batak, should arrive this week!


----------



## racing_kitty (Sep 9, 2015)

Hey, @poison , I was putzing around online, and found your fine establishment on Yelp.  It's showing the Lincoln Blvd address in Venice, but it says you're closed.  Not just for the night, not "store closed, but online is still kicking," but straight up closed for good.  You might want to look into rectifying this little issue, as that might help bring in some more business when people see that West Coast Roasting is alive and well.  The reviews that are on there speak highly of your product, and I know that a lot of people use Yelp to decide on who they're going to patronize.

Just thought I'd give you the heads up.  I figure since you're the business owner, you ought to be able to fix it.  Not sure anyone would believe a ginger bomb jockey from the Gulf Coast saying "Hey, y'all! He's still there!  I promise!"


----------



## poison (Sep 9, 2015)

Fuck Yelp. Those morons simply won't return my call. They 'closed' my business solely based on one idiots review (never mind that other reviews say that address is not a cafe). I've called, emailed, even tried to set up another account, but they just don't respond. Then again, do I care?

Yelp The Movie: San Francisco Filmmaker Takes On ‘Billion Dollar Bully’


----------



## x SF med (Sep 9, 2015)

racing_kitty said:


> Hey, @poison , I was putzing around online, and found your fine establishment on Yelp.  It's showing the Lincoln Blvd address in Venice, but it says you're closed.  Not just for the night, not "store closed, but online is still kicking," but straight up closed for good.  You might want to look into rectifying this little issue, as that might help bring in some more business when people see that West Coast Roasting is alive and well.  The reviews that are on there speak highly of your product, and I know that a lot of people use Yelp to decide on who they're going to patronize.
> 
> Just thought I'd give you the heads up.  I figure since you're the business owner, you ought to be able to fix it.  *Not sure anyone would believe a ginger bomb jockey from the Gulf Coast* saying "Hey, y'all! He's still there!  *I promise!*"



the key points of truth are bolded.


----------



## poison (Sep 10, 2015)

Lol, ginger bomb jockey ! 

New bag of Tanz is arriving today, new Sumatra today or tomorrow!

Look what was waiting for me at the shop?







:banana: Sumatra is up and ready to go! Nice bag!


----------



## Ooh-Rah (Sep 10, 2015)

Okay, you and french pressing are becoming an expensive habit, but now that I've found the perfect number of Tbl Spoons for a french press I cannot get enough!

I don't see them on your site so I'll just ask, any more of the Ethiopian Yurgochef (sic) or a Papua New Guinea?


----------



## poison (Sep 10, 2015)

No Ethiopia at this time, but i want to pick some up soon. The Tanz is my African for now. I don't have Papua New Guinea, but the new Sumatra is a GREAT Indonesian!


----------



## Ooh-Rah (Sep 10, 2015)

I always hesitate with Sumatra - most times it reminds me of drinking a field of dry grass.


----------



## poison (Sep 10, 2015)

Sumatra is usually pretty earthy, but I don't generally choose those. I buy very high quality lots that are carefully processed, and generaly have a far cleaner than average profile. This Mutu Batak....I obliterated the sample is a few days, it's just insane as espresso, with really killer sweet acidity (something Sumatras aren't known for). It's balanced, like a good Guat, almost!


----------



## Brill (Sep 11, 2015)

poison said:


> Cupping my first production roast of the Tanz. Full of caramelized sugar notes, it's really sweet, nice peach notes, some citrus top end, but some good dark chocolate notes at this medium roast level as well. The body is thick. This is killer for French Press!



I seriously JUST got home and saw the package on the counter.  Turned on the Kuerig (for water), ground the beans, and threw it into the French Press.

Half-cup down and hooked!  The wife even commented that it's better than 100% Kona because zero bitterness and after taste.  Great buy!  We will DEFINITELY be repeat customers.


----------



## poison (Sep 11, 2015)

Awesome, thanks for the feedback! This online sales thing isn't easy. If I can out a cup in someone's hand, they'll buy, but that's not how this works, so feedback is cool.


----------



## x SF med (Sep 11, 2015)

poison said:


> Awesome, thanks for the feedback! This online sales thing isn't easy. If I can out a cup in someone's hand, they'll buy, but that's not how this works, so feedback is cool.



I wish I could afford more right now... but alas, I cannot and will have to dream of the Tanzanian...  sometimes I hate you, a little.


----------



## Brill (Sep 11, 2015)

poison said:


> Awesome, thanks for the feedback! This online sales thing isn't easy. If I can out a cup in someone's hand, they'll buy, but that's not how this works, so feedback is cool.



Ha! My plan is just that! Take in into work and hopefully push some business your way.


----------



## poison (Sep 12, 2015)

Thanks, lindy!


----------



## SpongeBob*24 (Sep 14, 2015)

Have a sweet deal working on a 1911, after that I promise I am all in on your Roastmasters choice.....

Money is tight, I can't donate any more plasma for 6 months.....


----------



## poison (Sep 15, 2015)

Haha, sounds like good stuff! I'll be here! 

As a random aside, two people saw my duty glock 19 and told me it was a first gen, so for a day or two last week I figured I might be sitting on a couple grand. It's only a very early second gen, boooo. Oh well.

This sumatra is really cool. Bittersweet chocolate, caramel, and Ricola herbal notes. Very tasty.


----------



## Ooh-Rah (Sep 18, 2015)

poison said:


> This sumatra is really cool. Bittersweet chocolate, caramel, and Ricola herbal notes. Very tasty.



Okay @poison - I usually shy away from all things Sumatra - but now that I've got my Frenchpress technique down to a system, I'll give it a chance - order placed.


----------



## x SF med (Sep 19, 2015)

poison said:


> This sumatra is really cool. Bittersweet chocolate, caramel, and Ricola herbal notes. Very tasty.



Troll Review of the Mutu Batak Sumatra-

Complex but not overwhelming, bright and earthy at the same time, notes of cocoa and citrus  and an underpinning of berries and herbs.  Just enough acidity to be sharp without being bitter.   I let half a pot cool and had it cold/ room temp to test for iced coffee, it is perfect for a light bright cold coffee.   I may need to try using my Toddy for a 1/2 batch and see if the complexity increases.

Troll Review of the Blend 56-

WOW...  interesting very very very complex blend of flavors, again, not overwhelming, but like sitting in an intellectual debate for your tastebuds...  a light hint of bitter, a touch of sweet, herbs pass by, is that some chocolate, no it's cinnamon, nah, that's berries, is that a bright little star, nope it's earthy goodness, with a little lemon/lime... 

Both linger on the palate without getting stale after finishing your cup...  I personally need to get a smaller preparation device, or I'm going to run through both of them in about 3 days and be wired for sound... 

Keep it up @poison , and if you can find a way to blend Colombian, Ethiopian and Sumatra into the same roast I got,  you will take over the world... it will truly be a symphony in the mouth.


----------



## Florida173 (Sep 19, 2015)

poison said:


> Fuck Yelp. Those morons simply won't return my call. They 'closed' my business solely based on one idiots review (never mind that other reviews say that address is not a cafe). I've called, emailed, even tried to set up another account, but they just don't respond. Then again, do I care?
> 
> Yelp The Movie: San Francisco Filmmaker Takes On ‘Billion Dollar Bully’



I'm guessing the review from Eric M is one of them? He seems to be a big Starbucks fan with "I spend over $1,000/year on Starbucks"

I'm not a coffee drinker, but my girlfriend is making an order as I write. She can socialize your site around the SOCOM halls for you.


----------



## poison (Sep 20, 2015)

x SF med said:


> Troll Review of the Mutu Batak Sumatra-
> 
> Complex but not overwhelming, bright and earthy at the same time, notes of cocoa and citrus  and an underpinning of berries and herbs.  Just enough acidity to be sharp without being bitter.   I let half a pot cool and had it cold/ room temp to test for iced coffee, it is perfect for a light bright cold coffee.   I may need to try using my Toddy for a 1/2 batch and see if the complexity increases.
> 
> ...



Awesome, thanks for the detailed feedback! I'm glad they're a hit! As far as Colo/Eth/Sum blend, the ESpresso Torro is just that, with a base of Brazil. ;)

Roasting all orders now, shipping tomorrow!


----------



## SpongeBob*24 (Sep 20, 2015)

Dang, I live my life by YELP........we need to fix this.....I just commented your Coffee increases penis size......

#gamechanger


----------



## x SF med (Sep 21, 2015)

SpongeBob*24 said:


> Dang, I live my life by YELP........we need to fix this.....I just commented your Coffee increases penis size......
> 
> #gamechanger




Yelp can go fuck themselves. 

I occasionally put a little heavy cream or table cream in my coffee, 1-2 tbsp./12 oz cup, then top off until the cream is gone  from the cup...  I just tried the mutu batak with 1.5 tbsp. of 30% cream in 12 oz...  it really brought up the flavors and added even extra body.


----------



## poison (Sep 21, 2015)

Cream makes everything better. I brewed up coffee for a business meeting with a previous security client. I used half and half for capps and lattes, and peoples minds were blown. It was almost cheating. 

Yes, coffee can increase penis size:



> According to new research from The University of Texas Health Science Center at Houston, men who drink the caffeine equivalent of two to three cups of coffee per day are less likely to have erectile dysfunction.
> 
> The study, which was published in the journal PLOS ONE, found that men who consumed between 85 and 170 milligrams of caffeine a day were 42 percent less likely to suffer from ED, while those who consumed between 171 and 303 milligrams were 39 percent less likely.
> 
> ...


----------



## x SF med (Sep 21, 2015)

poison said:


> I used half and half for capps and lattes



I've always had a hard time steam foaming high fat/cream content milk products...  they tend to separate or go to butter.   I tried pre warming, deep chilling, room temp, 40*....  but the true foaming worked best at 2% or lower milkfat content.  What's your secret, squirrel?


----------



## poison (Sep 21, 2015)

What are you using to froth?


----------



## x SF med (Sep 21, 2015)

poison said:


> What are you using to froth?



The pressurized off steamer from my Espresso/Cappuccino maker...  it's currently packed away (and has been for 4+ years) I tknow it's not a Delonghi, maybe a high end Cuisinart 6 oz (will do 2 servings plus foam them both) I've never done a psi/temp test on it, but it does a nice job for espresso/cap if the coffee is ground and roasted properly.  it is a high pressure machine for sure, the locking mechanisms for the chamber and the grounds cup are  2 thread 1/4"pressure tab locks.


----------



## poison (Sep 21, 2015)

Generally, those types of machines have very small boilers, weak steam, and are hard to froth with. You end up heating instead of whipping air in, and overheating milk will end all possibility of frothing.

An easy way is to heat the milk to 140-160,pour it in an empty French press, then vigorously pump the shit out of the plunger. It'll make insane micro foam real quick.


----------



## Florida173 (Sep 23, 2015)

Coffee Received! I'll get a verdict tomorrow.


----------



## poison (Sep 25, 2015)

All good in here?


----------



## x SF med (Sep 25, 2015)

poison said:


> All good in here?



I'm still in wonderful coffee overload, so,  from the Troll.


----------



## poison (Sep 25, 2015)

Hell yeah!


----------



## x SF med (Sep 26, 2015)

Oh...  for all you people out there that like, love or just really enjoy a good cup of Joe...  if you haven't tried @poison's roasts, well......nyah, nyah,nyah.... losers...  more for the rest of us, you don't know what you are missing, especially with the Mutu Batak, and trust poison to choose the correct roast.


----------



## poison (Sep 26, 2015)

I made some world class espresso with straight Mutu Batak this morning. Amazing. Used a darker roast than yours, x sf.


----------



## poison (Sep 27, 2015)




----------



## Brill (Sep 27, 2015)

@poison What the hell is that on the right and how do I make it!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## Ooh-Rah (Sep 27, 2015)

Well hell - @poison has done something I did not think possible - create a Sumatra that does not taste like stale grass!

French pressing it this morning I do get a hint of black liquorish?


----------



## poison (Sep 27, 2015)

lindy said:


> @poison What the hell is that on the right and how do I make it!!!!!!!!!!



Ha, it's just an action shot of iced coffee as I poured milk in.

It's national coffee day, which means it's the perfect day to order coffee!


----------



## x SF med (Sep 29, 2015)

poison said:


> It's national coffee day, which means it's the perfect day to order coffee!



Or just get your caffeine levels to ludicrous speed, 11, beyond the final frontier, to Valhalla, to Infinity and beyond!!!


eta -  all you coffee heads out there, if you don't know it yet...  get a good heavy pressed or poured glass coffee mug/cup/receptacle, it cleans easily and IMOO (plus a few 'experts' opinions) actually helps preserve the taste of the coffee as you drink it.

I got my favorite glass mug as a donation gift from WBGO when I lived in the NY/NJ/PA area, if you like jazz, check the station out, it's part of NPR, but does not do a lot of News.


----------



## Florida173 (Sep 29, 2015)

*For National Coffee Day*
And not that bullshit pink out day that Planned Parenthood is trying.


> Caffeine. The glorious drug that increases your mental alertness, wakefulness, and can almost make you a tolerable human being before 8 AM.


----------



## Ooh-Rah (Sep 30, 2015)

x SF med said:


> eta - all you coffee heads out there, if you don't know it yet... get a good heavy pressed or poured glass coffee mug/cup/receptacle, it cleans easily and IMOO (plus a few 'experts' opinions) actually helps preserve the taste of the coffee as you drink it.


----------



## x SF med (Sep 30, 2015)

@Ooh-Rah - is that mug glass or porcelain?  It looks thick walled enough, but glass is completely non reactive, the glaze on most coffee mugs is reactive to some extent.


----------



## Ooh-Rah (Sep 30, 2015)

x SF med said:


> @Ooh-Rah - is that mug glass or porcelain?  It looks thick walled enough, but glass is completely non reactive, the glaze on most coffee mugs is reactive to some extent.



Ahhh...better?  I did not know it made a difference - thanks for the tip...


----------



## medicchick (Sep 30, 2015)

x SF med said:


> Or just get your caffeine levels to ludicrous speed, 11, beyond the final frontier, to Valhalla, to Infinity and beyond!!!
> 
> 
> eta -  all you coffee heads out there, if you don't know it yet...  get a good heavy pressed or poured glass coffee mug/cup/receptacle, it cleans easily and IMOO (plus a few 'experts' opinions) actually helps preserve the taste of the coffee as you drink it.
> ...


I love my glass mug for tea and sometimes coffee.


----------



## Gunz (Sep 30, 2015)

This is mine. I walked out of a bar with it about 15 years ago. Great coffee mug. Benny doesn't give a shit, he doesn't drink coffee.


----------



## Red Flag 1 (Sep 30, 2015)

Ocoka One said:


> This is mine. I walked out of a bar with it about 15 years ago. Great coffee mug. Benny doesn't give a shit, he doesn't drink coffee.




Benny looks plenty comfortable. I like that in a dog.


----------



## poison (Sep 30, 2015)

Ceramic espresso cup for me. I don't drink drip regularly.


----------



## x SF med (Sep 30, 2015)

poison said:


> Ceramic espresso cup for me. I don't drink drip regularly.



find good a good quality glass one.... in Italy and Spain that's what they served espresso in, in the better places.


----------



## poison (Sep 30, 2015)

I have double wall Bodum espresso cup, but i prefer my skunk espresso cup.





Oh my.


----------



## Gypsy (Oct 4, 2015)

Can. Not. Resist. Sumatra.

Just ordered some!


----------



## poison (Oct 4, 2015)

Roasted now, ship tomorrow!


----------



## x SF med (Oct 5, 2015)

Gypsy said:


> Can. Not. Resist. Sumatra.
> 
> Just ordered some!



You will not be disappointed ....  it is outstanding.


----------



## poison (Oct 5, 2015)

Thanks man. I just reserved another bag just now, so it'll be around for a while.

How many of you would consider buying $30/lb coffee, a world class Panama Elida Natural Process?


----------



## x SF med (Oct 7, 2015)

poison said:


> How many of you would consider buying $30/lb coffee, a world class Panama Elida Natural Process?


:blkeye::blkeye::blkeye::blkeye::blkeye::blkeye::blkeye::blkeye::dead::dead::dead::dead::dead:


----------



## Ooh-Rah (Oct 7, 2015)

poison said:


> How many of you would consider buying $30/lb coffee, a world class Panama Elida Natural Process?



Coffee and cigars are very similar to me, the value is in the experience.  I'd be in for one pound.


----------



## policemedic (Oct 7, 2015)

So would I. 

Perhaps repay my benefactor.


----------



## poison (Oct 8, 2015)

Look, when you consider a lb is about 25 cups, it's a bit more than $1 a cup. A redbull is $2, a starbucks frappe is $5, and this panama is in a completely different stratosphere, so value is a matter of perception. 

The question is if you can buy great coffee for $17/lb, will you pay $30 for something better? Is the $17 lb 'sufficient'? That's the equation. Anyway, I need to see if I can gather enough funds together.

LA Coffee Club ordered 45lbs yesterday, I worked 7a-3p yesterday, then roasted from 5p-11p:







Wish I did that every day!


----------



## buzzkill.0621 (Oct 8, 2015)

I'd be completely down if 25 cups lasted me more than 10 days.

But who am I to argue prices when I'm a total noob to drinking gourmet coffee


----------



## policemedic (Oct 8, 2015)

25 cups....24 hours in a day...my cup is huge....Common core coffee math sucks.


Definitely would order it.


----------



## poison (Oct 9, 2015)

Bring it, mixologist, just make sure you bring a mustache to match.

Check out @LACoffeeClub's Tweet: LA Coffee Club on Twitter

Hooray!


----------



## policemedic (Oct 9, 2015)

Awesome!


----------



## poison (Oct 9, 2015)

Yeah, got some nice publicity from that, hopefully some business.


----------



## amorris127289 (Oct 9, 2015)

I got this as a gift and I love the taste.


----------



## poison (Oct 9, 2015)

Holy yes! It'll be here Monday, up for order now! FYI, these are 12oz bags, and no discount on this one. It usually sells for $25 for 12oz.


----------



## Brill (Oct 10, 2015)

poison said:


> Holy yes! It'll be here *Monday*, up for order now! FYI, these are 12oz bags, and no discount on this one. It usually sells for $25 for 12oz.



@Freefalling, please note the day ref'd above.


----------



## poison (Oct 10, 2015)

I actually may raise the price on this a bit next week, so call this a pre-order price.

Giveaway: Year's Supply of West Coast Roasting Coffee

Enter to win free coffee for a year. Why not!

Giveaway: Year's Supply of West Coast Roasting Coffee

Enter to win free coffee for a year. Why not!


----------



## x SF med (Oct 12, 2015)

poison said:


> Giveaway: Year's Supply of West Coast Roasting Coffee
> 
> Enter to win free coffee for a year. Why not!



Oh Hell yeah....  Already entered  number 631...


----------



## poison (Oct 13, 2015)

Awesome. Crazy numbers, it's already around 1100 entries!


----------



## LibraryLady (Oct 13, 2015)

Snork.  Number 1168.

If I win, I wonder what I can charge the Troll to drink it... 

LL


----------



## x SF med (Oct 13, 2015)

LibraryLady said:


> Snork.  Number 1168.
> 
> If I win, I wonder what I can charge the Troll to drink it...
> 
> LL


You can consider it rent for driving my car all the time, while I still get most of the maintenance and cleaning duties.


----------



## Gunz (Oct 13, 2015)

Jesus, it's starting to sound like the Newlywed Game.

Dont hit me, I'm allergic to penicillin.


----------



## racing_kitty (Oct 13, 2015)

I'm entered.  Yaaaaaay


----------



## poison (Oct 14, 2015)

I couldn't wait: straight from the roaster home to cup this stuff. It smells completely wild, like plum jam, high quality dark chocolate, spices. Tastes all jammy and juicy, a bit winey, with deep chocolate notes and maybe nutmeg? 

It's a crazy thing, because essentially they applied traditional Ethiopian processing methods to an extremely high grown Panama. The high altitude slows growth, and the volcanic soil of the National Park it's grown in, along with the processing, creates a complete knockout.

9 hours to enter the free year of coffee giveaway!


----------



## Gypsy (Oct 22, 2015)

poison said:


> Roasted now, ship tomorrow!



Meant to get on here sooner...my friends at work all love me since I shared.  WOW.  The Sumatra was outstanding and the other (from Tanzania I believe??) was a delicious one too thank you for that.     .  Love love love!!!


----------



## x SF med (Oct 22, 2015)

poison said:


> Giveaway: Year's Supply of West Coast Roasting Coffee
> 
> Enter to win free coffee for a year. Why not!




Who won?


----------



## poison (Oct 23, 2015)

Gypsy said:


> Meant to get on here sooner...my friends at work all love me since I shared.  WOW.  The Sumatra was outstanding and the other (from Tanzania I believe??) was a delicious one too thank you for that.     .  Love love love!!!



Excellent, thanks! I'm glad you enjoyed! BTW, the code here works on the Panama, only code I allowed to work. ;)



x SF med said:


> Who won?



No one I know.  I'm shipping the first shipment today.


----------



## x SF med (Oct 23, 2015)

poison said:


> No one I know.  I'm shipping the first shipment today.



It was probably rigged, I should have won.:wall:


----------



## poison (Oct 23, 2015)

They pick the winner, no idea how they pic one out of 5500 entries. The guys is clearly not a coffee snob, he just asked for the two most expensive coffees, haha.


----------



## Dienekes (Oct 23, 2015)

poison said:


> The guys is clearly not a coffee snob, he just asked for the two most expensive coffees, haha.



Damn, I really wanted to win so I could become a coffee snob.


----------



## poison (Oct 23, 2015)

It's never too late. I just put the 4lbs + clever dripper for $88 shipped back up! It's dirt cheap.


----------



## Dienekes (Oct 23, 2015)

You should leave that up through Christmas. That would make a hell of a present.


----------



## poison (Oct 23, 2015)

That's the idea! Plus, I'll have my 100% estate kona by then, which is fantastic. Organic, shade grown, bird friendly, all growing and labor done by the husband and wife who own the 5 acre farm. It's nuts.


----------



## x SF med (Oct 23, 2015)

Dienekes said:


> Damn, I really wanted to win so I could become a coffee snob.




You never want to be a snob....  but rather a humble afficionado of the juice of the bean of life....


----------



## Dienekes (Oct 23, 2015)

x SF med said:


> humble aficionado of juice of the bean of life



You're right, that sounds much better. They need to make a mug that says that so all shall know.


----------



## LibraryLady (Oct 24, 2015)

x SF med said:


> You never want to be a snob....  but rather a humble _aficionado_ of the juice of the bean of life....



Ah... you mean this bean...









LL


----------



## x SF med (Oct 24, 2015)

LibraryLady said:


> Ah... you mean this bean...
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Not cocoa beans.... they are the secondary bean of life.


----------



## LibraryLady (Oct 24, 2015)

x SF med said:


> Not cocoa beans.... they are the secondary bean of life.


WRONG!!!!!

LL


----------



## SpongeBob*24 (Oct 24, 2015)

get a room for crying outloud.........:blkeye:


----------



## poison (Oct 25, 2015)

They go hand in hand. I eat almost a half a bar of dark chocolate some days.


----------



## Brill (Oct 25, 2015)

poison said:


> That's the idea! Plus, I'll have my 100% estate kona by then, which is fantastic. Organic, shade grown, bird friendly, all growing and labor done by the husband and wife who own the 5 acre farm. It's nuts.



Go on...you have our collective attention now!


----------



## poison (Oct 25, 2015)

just wait.....


----------



## x SF med (Oct 25, 2015)

poison said:


> They go hand in hand. I eat almost a half a bar of dark chocolate some days.



Before, after or during the coffee?


----------



## poison (Oct 25, 2015)

Always after. I don't like things to screw with my palate, since my coffee drinking is as much about QC as it is my need for coffee in the morning.


----------



## x SF med (Oct 25, 2015)

poison said:


> Always after. I don't like things to screw with my palate, since my coffee drinking is as much about QC as it is my need for coffee in the morning.




Occasionally, a good cocoa in the coffee with cream....  the flavors will pop if made correctly...  a tiny hint of cinnamon helps.


----------



## BellRinger5984 (Oct 30, 2015)

Has anyone tried any of Black Rifle Coffee Company's coffee?


----------



## x SF med (Oct 30, 2015)

BellRinger5984 said:


> Has anyone tried any of Black Rifle Coffee Company's coffee?



Have you tried West Coast Roasting's offerings? 

BRCC is outstanding, but WRC is even better....  and I love me some good coffee.


----------



## BellRinger5984 (Oct 30, 2015)

I haven't, but I'm definitely interested. I'm new to the specialty coffee world. What is a good option for someone whose only experience with coffee is big store brand coffee such as Maxwell House? currently drinking Maxwell house blend (100% Arabica, Medium Roast). I don't like my coffee super strong.


----------



## x SF med (Oct 30, 2015)

BellRinger5984 said:


> I haven't, but I'm definitely interested. I'm new to the specialty coffee world. What is a good option for someone whose only experience with coffee is big store brand coffee such as Maxwell House? currently drinking Maxwell house blend (100% Arabica, Medium Roast). I don't like my coffee super strong.



1. get a grinder
2. find a good purveyor of fresh whole bean roasts (some of the semi-fresh whole bean stuff in grocery stores isn't bad, the stuff in the canisters that you put in the small bags - and you can get just small amounts at a time to try out)
3. experiment with grind levels
4. experiment with different roasts
5. enjoy the ride.

The canned stuff is usually dreck, it's only good for cowboy coffee over a campfire.


----------



## The Accountant (Oct 30, 2015)

Some Waffle Wafer sitting on top of the coffee mug to heat it up.. Delicious, in the winter. I generally use it over tea in the winter but great over coffee too. There are generally caramel and honey waffle wafers and they're both good. 

For what its worth.. I heard coconut oil in coffee "tastes good" but I just tried a tablespoon in my cup (What a bitch to mix up) and I didn't taste much of anything. There are supposedly some health benefits behind having some coconut oil in there to start the day.


----------



## poison (Oct 30, 2015)

BellRinger5984 said:


> I haven't, but I'm definitely interested. I'm new to the specialty coffee world. What is a good option for someone whose only experience with coffee is big store brand coffee such as Maxwell House? currently drinking Maxwell house blend (100% Arabica, Medium Roast). I don't like my coffee super strong.



Dive in. Every origin tastes really different, so try them all. A good place to start is central or south America. My blend 55 is hugely popular. I roast to order, so it's as fresh as coffee gets...

Oh, bulletproof coffee is a bunch of bullshit. I can go claim by claim, but this should do the trick:

Why putting butter in your coffee is a big, steaming cup of ‘bulletproof’ nonsense


----------



## x SF med (Oct 30, 2015)

poison said:


> Oh, bulletproof coffee is a bunch of bullshit. I can go claim by claim, but this should do the trick:
> 
> Why putting butter in your coffee is a big, steaming cup of ‘bulletproof’ nonsense



Butter goes on the biscuits that you are having for breakfast along with bacon and eggs and hashbrowns....  a little heavy cream in the coffee, not friggin butter....


----------



## poison (Oct 31, 2015)

The stupid thing is that butter and cream are the same thing, only one actually mixes in and tastes good. But whoa, switch from cream to butter and call it bulletproof and all of a sudden it has magical properties.

Kona is coming! Literally hand-picked a month ago, it's crazy fresh.





Christmas time is Kona time! I skipped this last year, but I'm bringing it back this holiday season. This Kona is the best the Big Island has to offer. It's grown by a husband and wife on their beautiful 5 acre farm; they do all the labor themselves, and don't use chemicals and pesticides (it's not certified organic, due to prohibitive cost). It's shade-grown, bird-friendly, and 100% American. The level of care they put into this coffee is astonishing, and it shows in every aspect of the coffee, from the beautifully uniform, large, defect-free green beans, to the way it roasts, to the flavors in the cup. Great coffees display the flavors of terroir, or where it's grown, and this is no exception: sweet coconut, toasted macadamia nut, caramelized sugar, and starfruit all wrapped up in a silky medium>heavy bodied package. It always sells out fast, so get some while you can!
http://www.westcoastroasting.com/100-estate-kona/


----------



## Brill (Nov 4, 2015)

poison said:


> Christmas time is Kona time! I skipped this last year, but I'm bringing it back this holiday season.



I'm "All In" (get it @Viper1 and @Squidward)!


----------



## poison (Nov 6, 2015)

Only 4lbs left, and I haven't even received it yet.


----------



## x SF med (Nov 7, 2015)

poison said:


> Only 4lbs left, and I haven't even received it yet.



Better get some more.... sounds like a high demand item...


----------



## poison (Nov 8, 2015)

Second batch ordered, and already almost gone.


----------



## x SF med (Nov 17, 2015)

poison said:


> Second batch ordered, and already almost gone.



...and this morning thanks to a source who shall remain unnamed but who's username is known to every Marine ever minted...  I can see why.

The Kona is outstanding... hearty, yet delicate, with undertones of flowers and fruit...  balanced with a bit of sweet and acid.  Best Kona I've ever had.  And a small bit of heavy cream does not hide the flavor, it really makes it Pop and brings a tiny bit of cocoa to the surface.  Yup, I started with the fresh brewed black, then added a little heavy cream to see if it masked or enhanced the flavors...  enhanced, definitely enhanced, Charlie Babbitt.

 for the Kona.


----------



## poison (Nov 17, 2015)

Glad you are happy!


----------



## Ooh-Rah (Nov 18, 2015)

Guys - one more pitch for the Kona.  Poured a full french press into a thermos this morning for a.m. conference call - 2 hours later...all gone!  

F'ing delicious!!!


----------



## poison (Nov 18, 2015)

Thanks man! I just ordered 15 more lbs!


----------



## x SF med (Nov 18, 2015)

poison said:


> Thanks man! I just ordered 15 more lbs!



So, one more roasting batch, LMAO.


----------



## poison (Nov 18, 2015)

Well, my roaster is a 6lb roaster, but I only roast 4lb batches. Which is insane, but whatever.


----------



## x SF med (Nov 18, 2015)

poison said:


> Well, my roaster is a 6lb roaster, but I only roast 4lb batches. Which is insane, but whatever.



Ok, 4 batches, but really one roasting day the way this stuff flew out of the roaster last time.


----------



## The Accountant (Nov 18, 2015)




----------



## poison (Nov 18, 2015)

Do it.


----------



## Ooh-Rah (Dec 3, 2015)

@poison - do you go by the 2 tablespoons of beans per 6 oz cup of coffee?  That just seems like a lot of beans, and making two full pots (12 cups) goes thru a pound pretty damn quick.


----------



## x SF med (Dec 3, 2015)

Ooh-Rah said:


> @poison - do you go by the 2 tablespoons of beans per 6 oz cup of coffee?  That just seems like a lot of beans, and making two full pots (12 cups) goes thru a pound pretty damn quick.



I use 8 Tbs finely ground in a Krups electric wing grinder, in a slow drip machine with paper and gold filters for a full pot (12 cups)... I never get any complaints from guests, even coffee heads.

My measure is an old stainless steel Gevalia scoop.   I also keep the coffee for use in an airtight ceramic Gevalia canister...  both were gifts, but a long time ago, I did belong to the Gevalia club.  some of their ancillary equipment is actually very good, although their coffee is only average and overpriced..


----------



## poison (Dec 3, 2015)

It's going to depend greatly on grind particle size. A coarser grind will extract less, a finer grind will extract more, thereby reducing or increasing the amount of grinds needed. Keep in mind some people think 'oh, I'll grind super fine then, and save money', but grinding too fine is bad, because it'll over extract and taste like shit. You want a medium grind. 

Then dose to taste. Start with the 2 scoops recommendation, and if it's too strong, use less, not strong enough, use more.


----------



## x SF med (Dec 3, 2015)

"fine grind" is a relative term...  It's not Melitta or Bustello fine, but it's not just cracked (like for Toddy)...  I've got it where it is robust but not weak or muddy.


----------



## poison (Dec 3, 2015)

Sounds good to me. Taste rules all!

I accidentally roasted 3 extra lbs of Colombia. If you want them, order 2 lbs of Colombia at full price, and I'll throw the 3rd in free.

Or if 3 of you want to order 2lbs, ill throw a lb in each order free.

That coffee above is gone. 

New Ethiopia is in!

http://m.sears.com/bonavita-8-cup-stainless-steel-carafe-coffee-brewer/p-00812292000P

Excellent brewer at an excellent price, minus 10% with coupon PRESENTS!

I'm in the thick of Xmas orders, so I haven't been around much. Get your orders in by this coming weekend if you need it by the holiday! The sample pack, Roastmasters choice, and gift certificates make great gifts!









This stuff is amazing, not the first time I've carried it.


----------



## x SF med (Jan 7, 2016)

poison said:


> This stuff is amazing, not the first time I've carried it.



From your FB posts it sounds like a winner.


----------



## poison (Jan 7, 2016)

It is really special stuff. I'll roast my first production batch today, should be tasting tomorrow.

Just cupped my first batch here, while the second is roasting. Fuck yeah! It's so good: peaches, blackberries, floral notes, and 60% cacao powder. So. Good.


----------



## x SF med (Jan 7, 2016)

poison said:


> Just cupped my first batch here, while the second is roasting. Fuck yeah! It's so good: peaches, blackberries, floral notes, and 60% cacao powder. So. Good.



Did you add the cacao, or are the beans mixed with the batch?


----------



## poison (Jan 7, 2016)

Oh, I never add anything. It's just inherent in the bean!


----------



## x SF med (Jan 7, 2016)

poison said:


> Oh, I never add anything. It's just inherent in the bean!



a mellow chocolate sweetness with tones of stone fruits, summer berries and flowers.... with the inherent mild bitter tones of the coffee flavor?  Damn you...  that sounds great... and it would probably handle a table cream very well, or a full whipping cream... 

N, have you tried brewing it with a shake of cinnamon and/or nutmeg in the grounds, that might bring up the flavors and add a little more depth...  but it would have to be just the smallest hint of either or both...


----------



## poison (Jan 8, 2016)

This would be the coffee to do that with. It has mellow spice notes, but I couldn't decide if it was cardamom or something else.


----------



## x SF med (Jan 8, 2016)

poison said:


> This would be the coffee to do that with. It has mellow spice notes, but I couldn't decide if it was cardamom or something else.



If it is a cardamom note, cinnamon and/or nutmeg would heighten that a bit too, very complimentary flavors -  earthy and aromatic at the same time.  Having them extracted with the beans would allow the oils to mix with the natural oils in the beans so very very small amounts (a tiny pinch of either or both at most) would be all that's required. 

I need more money so I can try each of the new acquisitions...


----------



## poison (Jan 13, 2016)

Oh look. 

The Best Damn Coffee

Dumb phone

I have more Colombia Finca Matarredonda coming today!







Took this just now.


----------



## x SF med (Jan 30, 2016)

poison said:


> Took this just now.



FIRE!!!!


----------



## poison (Feb 1, 2016)

Lots of it, haha. It's pretty mesmerizing.


----------



## R.Caerbannog (Feb 14, 2016)

Poison your coffee is seriously amazing! Kudos


----------



## poison (Feb 14, 2016)

Thanks, R! Glad you're enjoying it!

You guys might want to check my fb today.


----------



## Brill (Feb 29, 2016)

I love free stuff!


----------



## poison (Feb 29, 2016)

Don't we all! /feelthebern





Had my first cup this morning: stone fruit, blackberry, cinnamon/allspice, florals. Super sweet too!

Costa Rica La Minita

New Costa Rica is in. :) Amazing stuff.

Amazon.com: Bonavita BV1800 8-Cup Coffee Maker with Glass Carafe: Drip Coffeemakers: Kitchen & Dining

Cheapest price ever, great brewer.

The Best Damn Coffee #2

Two coffee clubs featured me this week, that's early feedback on the Ethiopia.^


----------



## Ooh-Rah (Jun 18, 2016)

@poison - this is cool.  Likely you've seen, but thought I'd share...


----------



## poison (Jun 26, 2016)

I actually haven't see it listed just like that. Good reference.

New thick, syrupy Brazil is in:

http://www.westcoastroasting.com/brazil-dry-process-pedra-branca/







> This is a 'big' coffee. There are chocolate, caramel, and floral notes in the dry aroma, but add water: huge, syrupy mouthfeel, loads of dark chocolate notes, candied orange peel, and light florals carry the cup, and it's just immensely satisfying, and well balanced.


----------



## Ooh-Rah (Jul 15, 2016)




----------



## poison (Jul 16, 2016)

True story! 

OK, I'm experimenting with other shipping methods, still USPS priority, just better rates. This weekend, to anywhere CONUS: 1lb = $4, 2-6lbs = $8, 7-9lbs = $12. Shadowspear discount is now 10%, but it's still in your favor. 

I'll be raising shipping prices after the weekend, but will still offer flat rate shipping on 1lb, which is totally new for me...

I'm keeping the shipping as above. It used to cost $6-12 to ship one lb, and while many people did it, it kept a LOT of people from trying me out. A flat $4 for 1lb makes it a much easier jump. And with the tiers above, it never costs more than $4/lb, and goes as low as $1.25 or so.







That's how the bags look when shipped in the flat rate envelopes. I'm pretty surprised they're holding up this well!





Same farm as the last El Salvador, just yellow bourbon instead of red (type of bean), and wet process, not dry. Really outstanding stuff.


----------



## BloodStripe (Dec 22, 2019)




----------



## SOSTCRNA (Dec 22, 2019)

BloodStripe said:


> View attachment 31015


Me and my wife every am!


----------



## LibraryLady (Dec 22, 2019)

Holy necro-posts, Batman!

LL


----------



## Ooh-Rah (Dec 22, 2019)

Love me a good coffee thread!  I was buying @poison ‘s coffee for a while excellent!

still in business?


----------



## BloodStripe (Dec 22, 2019)

Ooh-Rah said:


> Love me a good coffee thread!  I was buying @poison ‘s coffee for a while excellent!
> 
> still in business?


Facebook post as recent as a week or two ago.


----------



## Devildoc (Dec 22, 2019)

BloodStripe said:


> Facebook post as recent as a week or two ago.



Advertised as what??


----------



## BloodStripe (Dec 22, 2019)

West Coast Roasting


----------



## medicchick (Dec 22, 2019)

Devildoc said:


> Advertised as what??


The links are in the first post of this thread.


----------



## Devildoc (Dec 23, 2019)

medicchick said:


> The links are in the first post of this thread.



Thanks.  That was a billion years ago; I'm 51, time isn't on my side to go back to look at original posts in necroposted threads lol.....


----------

